# 15% off Copper bullets at X-treme



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

X-Treme Bullets the finest hard-cast bullets and plated bullets money can buy

500-224 55gr FMJ -$49.99 before discount. Free shipping 313 left in stock

Plated pistol/revolver bullets available also. They give you prompt receipts,return emails,send shipping notifications, and ship fast.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Niiicceee


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Just order 500 rounds.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I reload 9mm with them. They've been good.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

17special gives you 17% off on Friday. I lost about 2 dollar ordering early,but mine were in stock then.

5% off at Freedom Muntions for loaded reman


----------



## unioncreek (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm within driving distance of Xtreme bullets sister company Freedom Munitions. I'm ordering 10K of 9mm this weekend and picking them up at their dock. Saves me a bunch on shipping.

Bob


----------

